# Brauche ich J2EE für Beans?



## achtim (17. Sep 2004)

Hallo, diese Frage gehört wahrscheinlich mehr ins Anfänger-Forum, aber ich bin gerade dabei EJB's zu lernen.
Erste Frage: muss ich für die Entwicklung überhaupt das J2EE installiert haben??!
Ich nutze Eclipse mit Lomboz Plugin (EJB Wizard) und Java SDK 1.4.2.
Als EJB Container ist der JBoss am nahe liegensten oder?!
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Sep 2004)

1 nein

aber du brauchst das api (z.B. j2ee.jar) zum Übersetzen deiner Klassen, wird aber von allen servern mitgebracht

2 JBOSS naja, nimm lieber JONAS


----------



## achtim (20. Sep 2004)

Jepp - ok - Danke!

in lomboz ist ja auch xdoclet integriert und ich würde dies gerne benutzen. allerdings habe ich keine ahnung wo ich überhaupt die xdoclet-tags platzieren muss.

kann mir auch da jemand weiterhelfen? thx


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (20. Sep 2004)

@Enterprise-Java-Mods:
Bitte Thread teilen.


----------



## achtim (20. Sep 2004)

ok, ich bin ein stück weiter! mittlerweile kriege ich lomboz (xdoclet) dazu, mir die ejb-klassen automatisch zu generieren    allerdings will ich jetzt natürlich mal aus einem servlet eine ejb ausführen.
Allerdings bekomme ich immer eine NameNotFoundException: BlablablaEjb not bound! woran könnte das nun wieder liegen?


```
PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();

try {
 InitialContext ctx = new InitialContext();
 Object ref = ctx.lookup("BlablablaEjb");
 BlablablaEjbHome  theHome = (BlablablaEjbHome ) PortableRemoteObject.narrow(ref, BlablablaEjbHome.class);
 BlablablaEjb ejb = theHome.create();

 out.println("ergebnis = " + ejb.add(3,2));
		
} catch (Exception e) {
 e.printStackTrace();
}
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2004)

"BlablablaEjb"? ist das der jndi name?


----------



## achtim (21. Sep 2004)

ja soll er sein! hab ihn sozusagen nur hier für den post abgeändert...


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2004)

quellcode?


----------



## Guest (21. Sep 2004)

Erstelle eine Datei jndi.properties und kopiere sie in das Verzeichnis 
Deines Programmes.

```
java.naming.factory.initial=org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContextFactory
java.naming.provider.url=localhost:1099
java.naming.factory.url.pkgs=org.jboss.naming
```
oder in irgendein Verzeichnis/Jar, das im Classpath der Anwendung ist.


----------



## Guest (21. Sep 2004)

Übrigens, alternativ kannst Du es als Parameter an InitialContext übergeben.
Dokugucken.


----------

